

Ask HN: What things would you like Google+ to change/do better? - svigraham


======
TrueSatan
A good start would be for them to obey EU law vis their G+ policies regarding
use of real names.

EU citizens have legal protections that are being broken by Google:

[http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2003/2426/regulation/18/m...](http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2003/2426/regulation/18/made)

This matter has been reported to the EU Data Protection Commissioner's Office.

